# Milo August 1998 - April 2010



## piano (Sep 2, 2006)

My sweet Milo. I'll love you forever. You were always by my side. Through good times, and bad. My constant.

I miss you so much.

Your little sister misses you too.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Such a beautiful, loving cat. I'm so sorry for your loss. atback


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My condolences on the loss you and sister-kitty feel. atback


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Milo was a handsome man. I am so sorry that he has passed over the Bridge.

Hugs to you and his beautiful sister.


----------



## piano (Sep 2, 2006)

Milo's a girl, but that's alright. I just loved the name so much, it didn't matter if she was a boy or a girl. She turned out to be a tomboy anyway.  

Has anyone read The Phantom Tollbooth? That's where I got her name from.

Thank you for the condolences.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

My sympathies to you & her sister. I am so sorry. Our time together is always too short. 
RIP Milo


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Milo is purring for the angels now. I know how painful it is to lose such a wonderful little friend. I so hope that you are soon blessed with the peace that passes all understanding. God bless.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I meant no disrespect by calling Milo a boy  . I hope that you and and her sister are finding some peace.


----------



## sushieblue (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sorry for your lost. My thoughts are with you and Milo's sister.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl


----------



## piano (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank you everyone.

I picked up her ashes today. 

Welcome home, sweetie.


----------

